# lots of goodies, need help with a super soil recipe please



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey everyone,

You might remember me as the guy who always bitched about not being about to get anything where I live. Welllll, I'm sure that everyone got sick of hearing it because my GF certainly did.

She took a trip to the states, bringing just a carry on, and came back with a 70+lb suitcase filled with goodies... best second xmas ever haha

Anyways, they are mostly Down to Earth fertilizers and I would like to formulate a super soil style mix that I can use to keep the plants fed thorughout their life.

Heres what I got:

-DtE(Down to Earth) All Purpose (4-6-2)

-DtE Bio-Live (5-4-2)

-DtE AZOMITE granular

-DtE Alfalfa Meal (2.5-1-1)

-DtE Fish Bone Meal (3-16-0)

-DtE Seabird Guano (1-10-0)

I think thats all the DtE stuff...

I also have

Peruvian Seabird Guano which is like 10-10-2 ish

A product called rare earth I think, which is silicate...

and I should have access to worm castings and good compost...

SOOOO what do you guys think?  I need help with a veg and flower mixture.  I have no experience with these products or with making super style soil.  All help is appreciated.

Thanks

sMACk


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice haul you got there, you should be able to m a key a great soil.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2013)

haha yea *Iron*... its overwhelming!  I don't know where to start....

I've been using Fox Farms Happy Frog powered fertilizer, tomato + veg for veggin and fruit + flower for flowering (duh! ).  THey have been great, but I'm almost out and ready to step up my fert game...

sMACk


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

I used Nouvelle Chefs recipe with added compost. I can never find it. I dont know why it isn't stickied here in the organic soil threads. There are great soil recipes here sMac.  I will look for it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=679362&postcount=61


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks again *Rose*...

I've looked through a lot of the recipes, they are all pretty specifc and I'm not sure waht I can substitute of what I have for whats in the recipes... did that make sense?

ANyways, If I start working something out, ill throw it up here to get some opinions...

sMACk


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 8, 2013)

I use NC's Mix as well, it is absolutely amazing stuff.

This link which im sure you have browsed already http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54251 has multiple soil mixes im am sure you can find one to use as a base for your custom soil.

Also, i read that you dont have a hydro store nearby for anything, have you tried a farm supply/feed store, thats where i buy all my soil amendments, just a suggestion.

Good luck man!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys. I have made 2 soil mix recipes. One for the first container they are transplanted into for veg, a 2gallon, and then one for the flowering container, a 5gal. Let me know what you guys think. 


sMACk

2 Gallon Container Veg Soil Mix (~1/3 cf for fabric pot and 1/4 cf for sq pot I think&#8230
less than 1/4 - 1/3 cf * * * * *Pro-mix
.5 - .667 oz * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Azomite
3 - 4 teaspoons * * * * * * * * Bio-Live
5 - 6 teaspoons * * * * * * * * Alfalfa Meal
8 - 9.5 teaspoons * * * * * * * * * * * Lime
3 oz * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Rare Earth Silicate


5 Gallon Container Flower Soil Mix (.83 or 10/12 cf -fabric pot and round pot are within .05 cf in size)
less than 10/12 cf * * * * * * *Pro-mix
3.32 oz * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Azomite
3.32 oz * * * * * * * * * * * * All Purpose
3.32 oz * * * * * * * * * * * * Fish Bone Meal
5 Tbsp * * * * * * * * * * * * *Alfalfa Meal
8.5 oz * * * * * * * * *Rare Earth Silicate
6 tablespoons * * * * * Lime


Amendments

Seabird Guano (8-9-2)- For End of Vegging
* * * * Top dress: 2 to 3 weeks before transplanting, 4 Tbsp.

Seabird Guano (1-10-0)- For Flowering
* * * * Top dress: *After 3 or 4 weeks outside, 1/2 cup.

Ful-Power Humic Acid -
* * * * When watering mix 10 - 30 mL / gal


----------

